# New Arrival: 1964 Seiko Sportsmatic



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Bought this from a seller in Germany. I have been eagerly awaiting it's arrival, it will be getting a lot of wrist time over the next while.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Deco said:


> Bought this from a seller in Germany. I have been eagerly awaiting it's arrival, it will be getting a lot of wrist time over the next while.


Similar to my 64 Weekdater.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

like the sportsmatic, looks quite sizeable !


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheers, actually I dated the watch wrong. It's a 1966 watch, May to be exact.

I have to say I love wearing this Sportsmatic. It's such a classic design that it hasn't dated one bit. My old Timex has been blown out of the water! Seems to keep great time as well. No more than a few seconds out after 2 days..... 

More pics later............


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch my 1960 version says hello.


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Deco. I'm interested in buying DW-5600 for 29 pounds incl. shipping. Would you please send private message to me. Unfortunatelly I'm not active on this watch forum and thats why I have limitation in sales corner.

TIA.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

dbl_ said:


> Hi Deco. I'm interested in buying DW-5600 for 29 pounds incl. shipping. Would you please send private message to me. Unfortunatelly I'm not active on this watch forum and thats why I have limitation in sales corner.
> 
> TIA.


Sorry dbl,

out of respect to forum rules I'll pass on your kind offer.

Dec


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

That's all right. Now I need only 43 posts to remove PM restriction for my account. 

BTW - have you dated your Sportsmatic by it's serial number ?

It's a pitty and annoying that sometimes we can't estimate decade of manufacturing date. IMHO another digit in serial number would make possible to code decade of manufacturing date as well.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

My Sportsmatic says hi too :thumbsup:










As does my Sportsman..










John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All very nice, I wish I had one now :wub:


----------

